# Deal for anyone going to Carriage Hill/Ridge this summer



## CSB (Jun 19, 2012)

Thought maybe someone could use a dealfind discount for Horseshoe this summer.

http://www.dealfind.com/travel/toro...eshoeresortCAN&utm_content=toronto-2012June19


----------



## moonstone (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks Cindy!!  We live 15mins away from Horseshoe Resort & have a bunch of family from England staying with us for a couple of weeks this summer so there's 1 days entertainment!
~Diane


----------



## CSB (Jun 20, 2012)

Your welcome Diane. Glad someone can take advantage of this deal.


----------

